# My review of 452x vs 8190



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I shot half the competition year with 452x and half the season using 8190. My overall opinion is the 452x was more stable in different weather conditions and the bow maintance was less over time. The a to a stayed more consistent and the cam timing took less adjustment over time. I check my bow and put back to spec before each shoot and 452x took way less to maintain in spec than the 8190.

I also tried mixing xs2 with 8190 on my hunting rig during the summer built xs2 cables and 8190 string, don't waste your time the two materials never married well and the bow was louder and shot less consistent than it ever did before. After that failed experiment I put a set of 452x strings on it, 22 strand string and 24 strand cables it is back to shooting as well as ever. I'm sold, I will only use 452x for my rigs, no judgement against XS2 the strings is just to shiny for my liking...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

you had to make adjustments between shoots with both 452 and 8190??? what time frame did you use both of these materials, like what months??? also curious about what bow or bows did you use??


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I had two pse supras with l6 cams, both bows identical except strings. Both were shot throughout the same time frame, 8190 usually for practice weekend shoots and the 452x one is what I used at comp shoots, (only because it grouped better at 50 yards). I started in Feb in Alabama, shot the IBO STC and the NTC and worlds event. Each bow was pretty much shot the same amount since I would alternate them during the week. I'd normally shoot around 500 arrows a week and like I said eariler I had to tune the 8190 more often, both bows were set at 58 lbs and both drew 28 3/4" measured on my draw board. The 8190 didn't like the heat as much and would have to fool with peep a little when shooting during the humid heat days.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i think if you had to retune either of them in that short a time then something had to be the issue from build, 452x shouldnt have even moved once so maybe something in build process. and since you said you had to retune the 8190 string 2 times or more, not sure how many, but regardless something seems wierd. 

Did you do any speed testing with both bows?? sounds like the were identical setups for arrows also.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I said I checked my bow and put back to spec before each shoot, I didn't say it needed anything done before every shoot, just checked. The strings were built form one of the best builders on this site. The 8190 was two fps faster, using the same arrows, twice as much could also mean two times for the year...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great review!! I agree with you that 452X material is a better material in different weather conditions. :thumb:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Joseph McCluske said:


> I said I checked my bow and put back to spec before each shoot, I didn't say it needed anything done before every shoot, just checked.


so putting it back into spec means you have to add/subtract twist from any of the strings/cables to me, you didnt say you checked it and it never needed any adjustments?? so in the 6 months you never had to do anything to either sets of strings???? or did you have to put it back to spec by adjusting any of the string or cables??? 

guess my idea of "The a to a stayed more consistent and the cam timing took less adjustment over time. I check my bow and put back to spec before each shoot and 452x took way less to maintain in spec than the 8190" is that you had to do some adjustments to both sets and 452 took 'less adjustment" than the 8190. Just wanna know exactly what your saying and had to do for your testing of both materials so its clear if either of them moved and bow needed tuning during the test


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

Please be as specific as you can as to how many twists and how often you had to do it and to what string. I am with dwagoner here as I'm confused as to what you are really saying and I don't what to make false assumptions. Please GIVE ALL THE DETAILS, as to what you have said seems to be deliberately vague and confuseing.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah thats all i wanted to know since he had 2 bows setup and get specific details about what he found. good info for sure......


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

The 8190 I probably adjusted the A to A three times during the summer, I timed the cams each time also 1/2 twist here and there. 452x I set the A to A the day I put the strings on and never touched that again. The cam timing on the 452x I did one time. On the 452x I used 22 strand string and 24 strand cables, 8190 I used 24 strands on both, hind sight I maybe should have had the cables 26 strands. Not allot of work on either bow, just less on the 452x, it seemed to me 452x held up better in the heat and humid conditions this year.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I have a set of 8190 built by Ex-Wolverine on my Vantage and from the day I installed them, nothing has changed. Bow is still the exact same A to A as the day I put them on. Shot a tournament in 106 degree heat. Two days, and I was one of the few guys on the course that wasn't complaining about my sight marks changing. At the end of the season, I left the bow in my car at work on 96-100 degree days just to see what would happen and nothing moved. I did this 3 days in a row. 

That being said, 452x is my go to.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Great thread! 

over priced walkie talkie


----------

